# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > گفتگو: این طرح رو ببیند

## مهدی فرزاد

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز

همونطور که در یک پست دیگه هم گفتم من و دوستم ricky22 در حال انجام یک پروژه جدید هستیم و من دارم طراحی فرم برنامه رو انجام میدم 
الان به یک مرحله رسیدم که نیاز دارم نظر دوستان رو در مورد طرح خودم بدونم
برای همین عکس اون رو میگذارم تا دوستان نظر خود رو بگن و همچنین ایده خوبی برای طراحی فرم هم میتونه باشه
تمام نور های روی دکمه ها و Tab ها متحرک هستن و با قرار گرفتن موس روی اونها حرکت میکنن

در زیر ضمیمه فایل exe میتوانید ملاحظه کنید

برای اجرا به دات نت 4 نیاز هست

آخرین ویرایش فایل (10/07/89)

http://www.barnamenevis.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=57547&stc=1&d=12860157  44

----------


## mahboube

بك گروندت خيلي تيرس،به جاي رنگ مشكي از مثلا 222222# استفاده كني  يا روشنترش بهتره،فونتاتم اگر مثلا يكان باشه بنظرمن بهتره،height دكمه هاتم كمترباشه ،بيشتر مستطيلي شه.(مخصوصا قسمت صدور بارنامه جديد(اين بارنامه جديدرو از حالت مستطيلي هم در ش بيار يه شكل بهش بده مثلا با خط هاي مورب!)
براي قسمتي هم كه نرم افزار و شركت رو ميزني يه طراحي داشته باشه،مثلا آرم شركت!
البته ابنا فقط نظراي من بود!!

----------


## Davood_amega

قشنگه ! اما به نظرم اگه کادر بالای رو طرحشو عوض کنی و از کادر های اسلیمی استفاده کنی و اینکه دقیقا هم اندازه کادر سفید زیرش باشد به نظرم قشنگ تر میشه !

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

با استفاده از نظرات تا این لحظه به این شکل شد

----------


## mmd2009

با سلام خدمت مهدی جان عزیز

به نظر من هم اگر بتونی عکس های مناسب png رو برای دکمه ها بذاری خیلی خوب میشه مثل عکس های زیر که البته این فقط یک پیشنهاده که حق وتوش هم دست خودتونه  :لبخند گشاده!:  

اینارو برای نمونه گذاشتم :

----------


## mahboube

اون قسمت صدور بارانامه جديدرو مستطيل  ساده نزار.يجوري بايد با سفيده ربطش بدي.تنظيمات و گزارشاتم بزاري پايين بهتر نيست؟(بايد پايين تر از title‌ برنامت باشه).راستي تقويمه خوب شد.

----------


## farashah_jalal

به نظر من اگه فونت های کوچکتر کنی قشنگتر میشه یکم ساده تر باشه بد نیست. 
در مورد این طرح هم نظر بدید.

----------


## ricky22

من خودم از Performance برنامه از نظر گرافیکی راضیم فعلا (هنگام عوض شدن Tab ها )
اما چند نکتع مد نظرمون هست لحاظ کنیم :

قرار دادن قسمتی جهت نمایش پیغام به کاربر (Notification Area)قسمت Helpقرار دادن یک Hot Key برای نمایش منو های بیشتریک مقدار رنگ فرم روشن تر بشه.
در کل فعلا مشغول رسیدن به یک استاندارد هستیم که در بقیه کار ها ازش استفاده شه این اولین کنترل سفارشی هست که ورژن 1 و هنوز در حالت Trial هست که اقا مهدی زحمتشو کشیدن.
از همه ی دوستانی که نظر میدن تشکر می کنم چون باعث پیشرفت ما می شوند.
موفق باشید.

----------


## behnam25214

خیلی خوب شده.
کاش میتونستی یه فایل exe فقط از فرمت بزاری.

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
 لینک فایل exe را میتوانید در پست اول ملاحظه فرمایید ملاحظه کنید
 (در تاریخ 10/07/89 ویرایش شده )

----------


## Davood_amega

مهدی جان ویندوزم 7 است و فرم به صورت زیر است گفتم بگم که به فکرش باشی که اصلاحش کنی!
کادر تقویم و کادر شرکت مورد نظر Transparency است  و پس زمینه دیده می شود و Tab ها هم به هم ریخته است .

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> مهدی جان ویندوزم 7 است و فرم به صورت زیر است گفتم بگم که به فکرش باشی که اصلاحش کنی!
> کادر تقویم و کادر شرکت مورد نظر Transparency است و پس زمینه دیده می شود و Tab ها هم به هم ریخته است .


سلام
ویندوز من هم 7 هست و من روی 5  ویندوز دیگه هم تست کردم این مشکل رو نداشت

شاید از کارت گرافیکت باشه

----------


## Davood_amega

شاید احتمالش هست !

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> شاید احتمالش هست !


اگه میشه روی یک سیستم دیگه با دات نت 4 تست کن و نتیجه رو بگو
مرسی

----------


## aghayex

اگه هدفت در سیاه کردن ویندوز خسته نشدن چشم کاربره پس چرا قسمتی از اون کاملا سفید روشنه ( محل قرار گیری محتویات تبها )
اگه به طور سریع به روی تبها بیریم انیمیشن ها جا می مونند = به نظر من از یه انیمیشن دیگه استفاده کن که هم سریع باشه و هم ساده ، مثل انیمیشنی که ویندوز7 در پروگرس بارهاش در حین کپی کردن استفاده می کنه

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> اگه هدفت در سیاه کردن ویندوز خسته نشدن چشم کاربره پس چرا قسمتی از اون کاملا سفید روشنه ( محل قرار گیری محتویات تبها )
> اگه به طور سریع به روی تبها بیریم انیمیشن ها جا می مونند = به نظر من از یه انیمیشن دیگه استفاده کن که هم سریع باشه و هم ساده ، مثل انیمیشنی که ویندوز7 در پروگرس بارهاش در حین کپی کردن استفاده می کنه


سلام
اون قسمت سفید بعدا پر میشه
اما برای انیمیشن ها سعی میکنم این رو اصلاح کنم (البته این جاموندن زیاد هم بد نیست خودم تقریبا همین رو میخواستم)

----------


## aghayex

سلام علیکم
درسته موقع انتخاب تب پر میشه اما بار اول که خالی هست؟

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> سلام علیکم
> درسته موقع انتخاب تب پر میشه اما بار اول که خالی هست؟


بار اول تب اتنخاب شده اجرا میشه میشه کاری کرد که موقع اجرای برنامه هیچ تبی انتخاب نشده باشه
مرسی از راهنماییت

----------


## aghayex

این کارو که گفتی انجام بده به دو دلیل :
1- موقع بالا اومدن برنامه فشار کمتری به سیستم میاد
2 - شما می تونید موقعی که برنامه بالا میاد یه توضیحاتی در اون قرار بدی یا تبلیغ خودت باشه
راستی اون حالت stand by رو روش کار کردی ؟

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> راستی اون حالت stand by رو روش کار کردی ؟


نه اصلا نرسیدم

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

با سلام مجدد

با توجه به نظرات دوستان و همچنین شرایط برنامه و مخاطبان برنامه تغییراتی رو اعمال کردم البته من به تیره بودن رنگ کار معتقدم ولی تم رنگ رو بیشتر به سمت آبی و سبز تیره بردم
جای دکمه صدور سفارش تغییر کرده و چدمان تنظیمات و گزارشات و جستجو تغییر کرد
در افکت نور Tab ها هم تغییرات کمی رو دادم
در پایین فرم هم گزینه های درباره ما و راهنما اضافه شد

با تشکر از همه 

میتونید فایل EXE جدید رو هم از لینک زیر دانلود کنید(درپست اول هم هست)

http://www.barnamenevis.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=57547&stc=1&d=12860157 44

----------


## Davood_amega

مهدی جان درسته تو سیستم دیگه تست کردم درست بود .
کارتم خیلی بهتر شده و در مورد رنگ بندی هم من با نظر شما در مورد رنگ تیره موافقم !

----------


## mahboube

الان خيلي بهتر شد دست درد نكنه .دوتانكته هست ولي:
1-رنگ تيره خوبه ولي مشكي خوب نيست.چون رنگ مشكي يه جورايي كامله و ديگه اجازه نميده طراحياروش خودشونو نشون بدن.اگر دقت كرده باشي هيچ سايت و يا نرم افزاري از مشكي استفاده نميكنه.كرم ،طوسي يا خاكستري،اينا خيلي رنگاي بهترين برا بك گروند.
2-صدور بانامه جديد جاش خوب نيست.اگر با تب ها مقدارش عوض ميشه بايد بالاي فرم سفيده باشه نه فرم اصلي.(ميتوني بزاري سر جاي سرچ ،سرچو بزاري جلوش،تنظيماتو بياري پايين.
موفق باشي

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> الان خيلي بهتر شد دست درد نكنه .دوتانكته هست ولي:
> 1-رنگ تيره خوبه ولي مشكي خوب نيست.چون رنگ مشكي يه جورايي كامله و ديگه اجازه نميده طراحياروش خودشونو نشون بدن.اگر دقت كرده باشي هيچ سايت و يا نرم افزاري از مشكي استفاده نميكنه.كرم ،طوسي يا خاكستري،اينا خيلي رنگاي بهترين برا بك گروند.
> 2-صدور بانامه جديد جاش خوب نيست.اگر با تب ها مقدارش عوض ميشه بايد بالاي فرم سفيده باشه نه فرم اصلي.(ميتوني بزاري سر جاي سرچ ،سرچو بزاري جلوش،تنظيماتو بياري پايين.
> موفق باشي


سلام
مرسی از پیشنهاد ها
صدور بار نامه جدید با تب ها مقدارش عوض نمیشه یک دکمه مستقل هست و با کلیک شدنش یک پنجره جدید به صورت دیالوگ باز میشه
بازم متشکر

----------


## nazaninzahra_mnm

ببخشید میشه بگید این دکمه های خوشگل رو از کجا اوردید یعنی از نرم افزار خاصی استفاده کردید یا نه

----------


## nazaninzahra_mnm

در ضمن فایل با پسوند MP4 را چطور باز کنم؟

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> ببخشید میشه بگید این دکمه های خوشگل رو از کجا اوردید یعنی از نرم افزار خاصی استفاده کردید یا نه


 سلام
اگه دقت کرده باشید این تالار WPF هست و این دکمه ها تماما با این تکنولوژِی تولید شده و استایل هستند در ضمن این TabControl هست که با استایلی که براش نوشتم به این شکل در آمده

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> در ضمن فایل با پسوند MP4 را چطور باز کنم؟


 به وسیله KMPlayer

----------


## tk2005730

آقا اگه لطف کنید و سورس برنامه را همراه با آموزشش بذارین بهتره تا اینکه فقط از دیگران نظر بخواین  .

----------


## ricky22

> آقا اگه لطف کنید و سورس برنامه را همراه با آموزشش بذارین بهتره تا اینکه فقط از دیگران نظر بخواین  .


سلام دوست عزیز.
این یک پروژه تجاری هست و در پست اول به صراحت ذکر شده که از قرار دادن سورس معذور هستیم.
هر چند اینگونه نیست که آقای فرزاد در ضمینه یاد دادن کم کاری کنند یا ....
لطفا زود قضاوت نکنید و این تاپیک را بررسی بفرمایید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=251604
موفق باشید.

----------


## tk2005730

منظورم از سورس تنها نحوه ی طراحی بود.
به لینکی که دادین مراجعه کردم مطالب مفیدی بود
ممنو

----------


## andaron

ببخشید این فرم رو با چی طراحی کردید  آخه من هم دارم برای ویندوز برنامه مینویسم می خی خوام همچین فرم هایی رو داشته باشد ؟
با تشکر

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> ببخشید این فرم رو با چی طراحی کردید آخه من هم دارم برای ویندوز برنامه مینویسم می خی خوام همچین فرم هایی رو داشته باشد ؟
> با تشکر


 اين فرم با تكنولوژِي WPf درست شده و به وسيله نرم افزار Blend
 توي همين تالار بگرديد مطالب مفيدي هست

----------


## mohsenhker

با سلام

دوست عزیز کارت از لحاظ زیبایی بسیار زیبا هست
من حدود 2 هست که wpf کار میکنم
طرحهای زیادی تو جایی که کار میکنم دیدم و خودم دادم
بنا به تجربه ای که دارم کاربر از محیطی خوشش میاد که در عین سادگی و روانی زیبا و قشنگ باشه وبراش واهمه ایجاد نکنه
سعی کن با سلیقه ی بسیار خوبی که داری طرح های خودت تو نزدیک به طرحه های استاندارد مایکروسافت کنی

به طور مثال بخام بگم به جاب اون هاله نور دکمه هات از یه هاله نازک با درخشش استفاده کن

اما واقعا در کل من به سلیقت افرین میگم

وامیدوارم همیشه در سیر پیشرفت باشید

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

> الان خيلي بهتر شد دست درد نكنه .دوتانكته هست ولي:
> 1-رنگ تيره خوبه ولي مشكي خوب نيست.چون رنگ مشكي يه جورايي كامله و ديگه اجازه نميده طراحياروش خودشونو نشون بدن.اگر دقت كرده باشي هيچ سايت و يا نرم افزاري از مشكي استفاده نميكنه.كرم ،طوسي يا خاكستري،اينا خيلي رنگاي بهترين برا بك گروند.
> 2-صدور بانامه جديد جاش خوب نيست.اگر با تب ها مقدارش عوض ميشه بايد بالاي فرم سفيده باشه نه فرم اصلي.(ميتوني بزاري سر جاي سرچ ،سرچو بزاري جلوش،تنظيماتو بياري پايين.
> موفق باشي


خود expression blend، سایت شرکت سونی و بسیاری از نرم افزارها و سایت های تجاری از رنگ مشکی استفاده کرده اند!! اتفاقا من بر عکس شما فکر می کنم و مشکی رنگی است که به هر رنگی میاد.

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> خود expression blend، سایت شرکت سونی و بسیاری از نرم افزارها و سایت های تجاری از رنگ مشکی استفاده کرده اند!! اتفاقا من بر عکس شما فکر می کنم و مشکی رنگی است که به هر رنگی میاد.


سلام
من هم دقيقا همين نظر رو دارم و بر روي تيره بودن كار اسرار داشتم
همچنين در حال حاضر رنگهايي به قول معروف مد روز براي نرم افزار ها و وب سايت ها رنگ هاي تيره خصوصا مشكي و خاكستري تيره با كنترل هاي آبي روشن يا نارنجي شده كه بسيار زيبا و دل نشين هستند

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
این یکی دیگه ار فرم های همون برنامه هست که احساس کردم میتونه ایده خوبی باشه گفتم اینم بگذارم 

در این فرم اون زبونه سمت چپ بعد از باز شدن فرم آهسته از زیر فرم بیرون میاد و وقتی کار بر روی دکه صدور بارنامه کلیک کرد مجداد به زیر فرم میره و دوباره با اطلاعات جدید مثل دکمه چاپ و ویرایش و ... مجددا از زیر فرم بیرون میاد !!


جا داره از آقای شاهین کیاست (rikyy22) که در این کار بهش خیلی زحمت دادم تشکر کنم . . .

----------


## حمیدرضا ک

سلام
طرح خیلی قشنگیه
 اما من شخصا از طرح های تیره خوشم نمییاد
به نظرم اگه منو های سمت راست رو حدود 45 درجه به چپ بچرخونی بهتر باشه

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
ممنون دوست عزیز این طرح الان کمی تغییر کرد و طقریبا برنامه کامل و مابقی فرم ها هم طراحی شدن
اون سمت راستی ها منو نیستن تب کنترل هست که به این شکل در آمده
سلیقه ها متفاوت هست ولی من بر تیره بودن کار تاکید داشتم 
متشکر از شما

----------

